# Does Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop(APU QuadCore A8/6GB/1TB/ Win8/1.5GB Graph) support TURBO BOOST??



## Kiran Kumar (Feb 12, 2013)

Am Planning to buy _Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph)_ which has a clock speed of *1.9Ghz*. But its not mentioned anywhere that it supports turbo boost.... So can anyone say_* does it support Turbo Boost or not???*_


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

turbo boost is built into the processor and nothing like supported/ unsupported by the manufacturer. any & all AMD trinity powered laptops have Turbo Core 3.0.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Does Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop(APU QuadCore A8/6GB/1TB/ Win8/1.5GB Graph) support TURBO BOOS*



Kiran Kumar said:


> Am Planning to buy _Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph)_ which has a clock speed of *1.9Ghz*. But its not mentioned anywhere that it supports turbo boost.... So can anyone say_* does it support Turbo Boost or not???*_



If u r going to buy this laptop then plz your review my friend is interested in thus laptop..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Does Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop(APU QuadCore A8/6GB/1TB/ Win8/1.5GB Graph) support TURBO BOOS*



hari1 said:


> If u r going to buy this laptop then plz your review my friend is interested in thus laptop..



There is a thread for trinity powered laptops. Check there


----------

